# .java kontroller



## ahmedahmed (18. Nov 2011)

hallo leute bin neu hier und möchte gleich meine erste frage stellen .
Ich bin als Tutor zuständig und muss jede woche Java projekte korrigieren!
Das problem ist, ich habe auch noch die aufgabe bekommen, die abschreiber rauszufischen. 

Nur das problem ist ich muss jeden .java projekt einzeln untersuchen und das ist wirklich sehr anstrengend (natürlich fragt ihr jetzt  "wofür wirst du dann bezahlt ") Nur ich möchte das schneller hinbekommen. Wenn es ein tool gibt, wieso soll ich das auch nicht benutzen .

egal danke für eure antworten 

gruß


----------



## Atze (18. Nov 2011)

inwiefern untersuchen? auf gleichheit? müsste doch von winmerge bis cvs / svn vieles in frage kommen  was willst du denn vergleichen?


----------



## ahmedahmed (18. Nov 2011)

dankeee genau das wollte ich danke danke dankee


----------

